# Crinone Progesterone Gel



## fosgate_r

Hi,
I would like to share about my baby's journey from the womb to birth. My baby girl is almost 2 months old. However, I did experience twice miscarried in a row before that.
I am a person who is quite easy to get pregnant. However, keeping the early pragnancy is difficult. My first miscarried happen when the pregnancy was 2 months, and the second one was about one month and a half. Each miscarried was always started with a little blood discharge, then heavy bleeding.

Me and my husband were very very sad since we still have no baby yet at that time. Finally, I check with a doctor in Singapore and she told us straight away that my problem is lack of progesterone hormone in my womb.

On my third pregnancy, I was in Los Angeles at that time, and I also experience a little discharge from my vagina. Then my friend took me to her doctor, and the doctor suspect the same thing, lack of progesterone.

Finally, after carrying some blood test, the doctor prescribe me with CRINONE, 8% NATURAL PROGESTERONE GEL. I have to use it every night for 40 days. From my research, the CRINONE is the most expensive progesterone support. One tube is $23. This is quite heavy for me since I am an international patient that is not covered in US health service.

From my experience of using Crinone, my baby can pass the first trisemester successfully, developed a strong placenta and miracle cord. Actually I was a bit worry about the side effect of the medicine. However, I pray to GOD to protect my baby and let her grow healthy.

Month by month passed, and finally my baby was born. She is almost two months old, healthy, and I pray for her always.

I would be very happy to answer any question regarding to my experience using Crinone. Cheers :baby:


----------



## MrsJD

OMG thanks for sharing this story!

I too fall pregnant easily but just can't get my beans to stick around. I've had all the tests except two, progesterone and NKC. My progesterone levels are being checked a week today :happydance: and I just have this feeling this is what it's going to be.

I know I need to wait on my results but when do you start taking this, how long for.

X

ps sorry to hear about your losses!


----------



## fosgate_r

Hi MrsJD,

I am very happy right now with my baby girl healthy :happydance:

By the way, sorry to ask, are you pregnant at the moment? or just got miscarried? or in the preparation of new pregnancy?

Because when I got my second miscarried, I went to Singapore, and the doctor suspect this low progesterone situation, but it was already to late to check.
Then, on my third pregnancy, I was in Los Angeles. A couple days before that, I got a little discharge on the plane to LA. Then it stopped. I found that I was pregnant 3 days later.

Since at that time was Saturday, where no doctor available, I just consult my LA doctor by phone. He prescribe me directly with Crinone 8% and ask me to pick up the medicine from CVS Pharmacy. Then I start applying it that night and the next next nights.

On Tuesday, I saw the doctor, then he asked me to do blood test. Then another blood test two days later. He want to know if my hormone is going UP. Thanks God, it went UP. Then he asked me to continue taking Crinone 8% for 40 days.

Actually, Crinone 8% is quite difficult to find. I also bought the other brand called Prochieve 8%. Same content.

2 weeks later I went back to Jakarta and see my own doctor. He said that the LA doctor decision is correct. I am not enough in progesterone. After 40 days passed, he asked me to take another progesterone gel called CYGEST. This is much cheaper then CRINONE. Its just to make sure my womb is calm enough for the baby to mature. I took CYGEST for another 1 month.

So:
I took CRINONE or PROCHIEVE 8% from the day I knew I am pregnant for 40 days. Then continue with CYGEST for another 1 month.

I hope this will help.


----------



## lauraperrysan

wow this sounds hopefull! I have now had 4 m/c's since the birth of my healthy daughter 2.5yrs ago. Do you know if this is available in the uk or to buy online? Sorry for your losses also xx


----------



## fosgate_r

lauraperrysan said:


> wow this sounds hopefull! I have now had 4 m/c's since the birth of my healthy daughter 2.5yrs ago. Do you know if this is available in the uk or to buy online? Sorry for your losses also xx

I am sorry for your losses too and happy to see your daughter picture :)
I found an online store as shown in attachment. It is not easy to find in US too and it is not even available in Indonesia and Singapore. You can try to contact that online pharmacy in the picture. I still couldn't post URL here since my posts are still below 10 

By the way, the first time I knew Crinone, I think I learn for the box that it is Made in UK (or Europe). Then it should be easier to fine in UK. However, I suggest that you ask your obgyn first about this kind of medication since the progesterone gel is actually high concentration of progesterone.

I was so worried about its side effect during pregnancy. I prayed everyday that my baby will be born healthy and perfect. I thank God for that.

:hug:
 



Attached Files:







crinone.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lauraperrysan

thank you so much for sharing your story.if it helps just one of us then that is great :) I will speak to my gyne at my next appointment. It's lovely to hear happy endings xx


----------



## MrsJD

I've just MC :cry:

But feeling positive, need to be, so I'm getting my progesterone checked on the 3 rd July :happydance:

X


----------



## waterlily01

Hi Prosgate-R
Thank you for sharing your experience and I'm sorry for your previous losses! I have experience 2 miscarriages right around the same time as yours. When I was reading your story, it felt like I'm reading my own story. I'm at 6.1 weeks pregnant right now and started spotting a lil bit yesterday. My doctor suggested taking Cronine gel once daily. But I'm worried about its side effects. I wanted to know if had experienced any side effects when you were using Cronine? I'd really appreciate your help...
thanks and congrats on you baby!


----------



## waterlily01

Sorry for spelling your name wrong I meant to write "Fosgate-r"


----------



## bluesky

Hi

When we have our blood taken at the first midwife appointment do they test for our progesterone levels then? or would they check this if you had a mc?

Thanks

x


----------



## waterlily01

I don't think they check your progesterone levels with you requesting to do so! It's best to request the doctor to check progesterone levels along with the HCG levels! But if you have had a couple MC then sometimes they would do that. But I had to ask my doctor even after 2 miscarriages. I'll be going next week to get the results! Let's see....


----------



## waterlily01

I meant "without you requesting to do so"


----------



## bluesky

Thanks waterlily01 I will ask when I go to see doc next week, would rather prevent a mc than wait for one to happen...


----------

